# Amateur radio equipment



## beanzontoast (16 Mar 2011)

I know we have a few 'hams' on CC (in the radio sense, not the other one!  ) as we've discussed the subject a while back. If anyone out there has an Icom 703 in good condition that they are selling, please pop me a pm.

Ta!


----------



## Zoof (16 Mar 2011)

beanzontoast said:


> I know we have a few 'hams' on CC (in the radio sense, not the other one!  ) as we've discussed the subject a while back. If anyone out there has an Icom 703 in good condition that they are selling, please pop me a pm.
> 
> Ta!



Hi got lot's of electronic discreet component's. Mainly 60's 70's some radio bits to ok for repair's
If interested give me PM

Zoof Didn’t know anybody cared these days


----------



## beanzontoast (16 Mar 2011)

Hi Zoof. I've been inactive for a few years but I need a hobby to give me a break from work so thought I'd have another bash, brush up the rusty morse etc.

The Icom 703 only does 10watts but is the one I'm after. Long shot, but you never know on CC! Someone may know of someone or might spot one being sold, etc...


----------



## phil_hg_uk (16 Mar 2011)

I used to have one of those, it was a great rig.

I just have the Icom IC-2100 2 mtr now and I just sold my Dual Band handheld to waters & stanton as I hadnt used it for 6 years. 

A couple of places to try would be Waters & Stanton and Radio World as they both sell secondhand rigs etc and waters & stanton also have an ebay shop you could keep an eye on.


----------



## beanzontoast (16 Mar 2011)

Cheers Phil - I've been checking W&S and a couple of other second hand lists. One came up in a private sale on Ebay the other week, but there wasn't enough description for me to part with the cash. Thought I'd found one on an amateur radio forum, but when I looked more closely the post was 2 years old!

Wonder what guarantee W&S gives on secondhand goods?


----------



## Klaus (16 Mar 2011)

beanzontoast said:


> Wonder what guarantee W&S gives on secondhand goods?




Hi there I am a "Ham" too - call sign G7RTI. I have only Yaesu equipment, FT817 & 840. The 840 was bought 2nd hand about 6 years ago. Still works fine. I use it a lot on 10w and it's not modified.

Below from the T&C http://www.watersandstanton.co.uk/

*Guarantee* New products supplied by us are guaranteed for 12 months, except Yaesu and Icom radios, which are both guaranteed for 24 months. Used products are guaranteed for 3 months. Parts and labour are both covered under the guarantee. This runs concurrently with any manufacturer's express warranty that may apply. The said warranty will be rendered void if the internal workings have been tampered with beyond that sanctioned by the manufacturers or ourselves. The warranty excludes wear and tear, external or internal damage caused through misuse or accident. We can offer extended warranties for up to 5 years at competetive prices. Please contact the sales department for more information. All information given about the warranty is in addition to the customer's statutory rights and those rights are unaffected.


----------



## beanzontoast (16 Mar 2011)

Klaus said:


> Hi there I am a "Ham" too - call sign G7RTI. I have only Yaesu equipment, FT817 & 840. The 840 was bought 2nd hand about 6 years ago. Still works fine. I use it a lot on 10w and it's not modified.
> 
> Below from the T&C http://www.watersandstanton.co.uk/
> 
> *Guarantee* New products supplied by us are guaranteed for 12 months, except Yaesu and Icom radios, which are both guaranteed for 24 months. Used products are guaranteed for 3 months. Parts and labour are both covered under the guarantee. This runs concurrently with any manufacturer's express warranty that may apply. The said warranty will be rendered void if the internal workings have been tampered with beyond that sanctioned by the manufacturers or ourselves. The warranty excludes wear and tear, external or internal damage caused through misuse or accident. We can offer extended warranties for up to 5 years at competetive prices. Please contact the sales department for more information. All information given about the warranty is in addition to the customer's statutory rights and those rights are unaffected.



Thanks for that. FT-817 is one I looked at - I like the fact it does 2m and 70cms. Lots of people seem to rate them. The guy who ran my training course had an FT-840 which I think he'd had from new - nice bit of kit - though he was still into fiddling with older valve stuff like an FT-101ZD as well.


----------



## ACS (16 Mar 2011)

Just thought I would drop in and say 'Hi' as G6ZAK


----------



## beanzontoast (16 Mar 2011)

satans budgie said:


> Just thought I would drop in as and say Hi as G6ZAK



G6ZAK is in the group with this lowly M3!


----------



## ACS (16 Mar 2011)

beanzontoast said:


> G6ZAK is in the group with this lowly M3!



Also held VP8, DA2 and VO call signs. Used mainly 15 + 10m.


----------



## beanzontoast (16 Mar 2011)

satans budgie said:


> Also held VP8, DA2 and VO call signs. Used mainly 15 + 10m.



That's a good selection - was this recently or a while back?


----------



## ACS (16 Mar 2011)

While back 80's and 90's. Dabbled with lots of HF + some QRP* on 6m. Do some listening up on 2, 70 but since the CB tribe started to migrate over I lost interest. 

_*QRP = low power, mainly self build low cost transmitter / receivers, aerials etc, think fixie: frame from the local river bits from the shed type project._


----------

